# Patch



## NubianSoaps.com

In an effort to not use my 2 pounds of Patch that although when I purchased it was normal price is now worth a fortune  I mixed my Dragons Blood into my mixture for my Eucalyptus soap and also into my Pink Grapefruit, to seat the essential oils. If anything it is better! I have tucked a few bars aside to see if the fragrance fades. Vicki


----------



## Guest

Oh that sounds like it smells soooo yummy! Tammy


----------



## Sondra

Now does that make the soap darker than the patch would normally?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

So far no, but a pippette filled for 4 ounces of EO I don't think is enough to turn it. It's not old enough, although with Dragons Blood it turns really quickly. Until I just wrote that it didn't dawn on me that I probably should have used more since Dragons Blood certainly doesn't have much patch in it either.... vicki


----------



## Guest

Bethany does that combo and calls it Pink Dragon 

Christy


----------



## kidsngarden

Yes, pink grapefruit and dragon's blood (Pink Dragon) is one of my very best sellers!


----------



## Aja-Sammati

You probably ought to sell it and make that fortune without having to make soap :lol


----------



## Guest

Bethany,
that sounds wonderful, care to share your ratio of mix of pink grapefruit and dragons blood
Barbara


----------



## kidsngarden

2 parts grapefruit to 1 part DB....There goes my trade secret, now I'l have to kill you! :lol


----------



## Guest

:rofl

I know how you feel Bethany. We love you for sharing with us 

Christy


----------



## kidsngarden

Well, a person has to give back, you know. I learn a lot so I try to share...but there are some things that I won't. Since you are already "onto" the DB grapefruit thing, why not?

I will say this though, while Pink Dragon is one of my best sellers, true patch fans say, "not enough patch" and stick to my Moab blend - sorry, THAT one I won't share! :biggrin


----------



## GypsyRose

Forgive me please, but I must know...(remember I'm new) What is Patch?


----------



## Guest

Patchouli

Sara


----------



## GypsyRose

Thanks Sara,
that is what I thought, but I hadda know for sure! I'm really not an idiot! :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## kidsngarden

BTW, even with only one part DB the soap is very dark. Every batch I try a new thing to get a pink swirl in there - but the DB just seeps into the pink anyway! Here is a really bad picture (pre light box) of it and the swirl is terrible! I actually got a better swirl on my most current batch that I don't have a good picture of yet. I take out some soap unfragranced to get the pink, but once again- the brown creeps in and it never stays the way I want it!

http://www.capellasgarden.com/product_info.php?cPath=19&products_id=17


----------



## Guest

Hey Bethany,

The bars of Pink Dragon that I've seen (even had one at my sink) are lovely. Very pretty and very unique looking. 

Sara


----------



## kidsngarden

Thanks Sara, you are too kind! :blush I forgot I sent you one!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I was just going to tell you Bethany to talk to Sara, she helped me get a really nice "blood" through and on top of my Dragons Blood without having to paint it after cutting! AT first I was like no way,,, but the neon fadded after curing and it's really cool. I think Sara's middle name is Mica.

I only wanted to use the dragons blood to seat as a bottom note my citrus EO's so know way did I use as much as you do!

Tammi, the dragons blood you like so much is very much patchoulli....you can smell my stash the next time you are over, it's devine so old it's rich like molassas. Vicki


----------



## SherrieC

hm I wish I could get my hands on pink grapefruit. I placed an order to bramble berry for it and its on Backorder, where else might have some?????


----------



## GypsyRose

I think that is why I like the Dragons Blood so much I love Patchouli. But I wanted to clarify that is what it meant, just for my own...I was pretty sure, but yanno I hadda ask. You know me...questions, questions, questions! :rofl

Ya let me smell ya stash I'll never leave! :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Guest

Thank you so very much for sharing with us... I am going to make some this week, I hate Dragons blood alone and I have a huge bottle of it..
Barbara


----------



## GypsyRose

I would love to smell the pink dragon one! OMG...y'all are getting me too dang addicted! Maybe I'll quit smoking and start sniffin soaps as my new addiction. :rofl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I get my Pink Grapefruit from Lillian. I have enough for awhile so wouldn't be able to help you out with a purchase, it's one that I do in 10 pounds, won't need anymore until I start soaping in the fall for christmas. Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden

Sorry, can't help on the Pink Grapefruit - I do BB too!


----------



## Kalne

The smell of DB is growing on me....but not my customers. So once I sell out of what I have made I don't plan on making anymore. I even sold what I had left of the FO. Never would have thought to use it in place of patch for seating other scents. Hmmm. I do have a bottle of Lillian's pink grapefruit but haven't figured out what to do with it.


----------



## Little Moon

OK. Why has the price of patch gone up so much?

Anne

The wanna be soaper


----------



## kidsngarden

I believe it was fires that destroyed the patchouli plants...


----------



## Little Moon

Thank you Bethany. I was glad to hear it had a real explanation - not that it was going up due to fuel costs! ARG!!!! :mad

Anne


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

does anyone make a straight patchouli soap, and how much patch per lb soap do you recommend?
Becky


----------



## SherrieC

I think I always put in 3 ounces for a MM wieght batch


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I am also thinking about doing this Becky and charging $10 a bar. Why not, I would like to use a sliver of this myself  Vicki


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

my dilemma is all my soap at my main market goes to the central cashier. It is too difficult for them with lines of shoppers to sort out which soap is which price, so all my soaps are currently the same price. What I am thinking about doing is straight patch bars but half bars, so 42 from the mold, and maybe different packaging.
Becky


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Oh that is a good idea! I was thinking about how I hate having different prices also, maybe 3 inch pvc round patch soaps? Vicki


----------

